# FS Cheeseburger.



## manicmike (Jul 26, 2013)

Up for sale is this awesome burger. It comes with two organic beef patties, two slices of cheese, lettuce, onions, mayo, ketchup, and mustard. No bacon. Reason for selling is my wife added mustard knowing how much I despise mustard. Any reasonable offer accepted.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 26, 2013)

Darn, if it weren't in Oregon, I'd take ya up on that one. Looks really good.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll take it if you have the original packaging, papers, and a UV filter.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn't pay you a plug nickel for it. Not only does it NOT have bacon (which I could always add, if I get the burger for the right price...) but it has MAYO. UUUGGGGHHH. I detest mayo.
When my kids were little, they didn't get mayo on their sandwiches until they were old enough to make their OWN sandwiches, because I detest it so much that I can't even stand to stick a knife down in the mayo jar, for fear some of it could get on me (back before the awesome squeeze containers!). :lmao:
Even once they were old enough to make their own, they had to use a plastic knife and throw it away so I didn't have to clean the mayo off of anything.

Mustard, on the other hand, is delicious!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2013)

Alternatively, put your wife up for sale and just make a new burger, the right way?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2013)

How many miles on it? Are you the original owner? Does it have AC? What kind of MPG are we lookin' at with this thing? How much were you hoping to get out of it?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks delicious but Mayo with Ketchup and mustard. :er:


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2013)

Too bad you drug it through the garden..........


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you considered parting it out?  I'll take the buns, patties and cheese and someone else can get the extras.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Have you considered parting it out? I'll take the buns, patties and cheese and someone else can get the extras.



I think this is a case where the complete unit is worth far more than the individual parts!


----------



## ffarl (Jul 26, 2013)

Right there with you on the mustard thing.  Way to ruin a perfectly tasty burger, wife.


----------



## ratssass (Jul 26, 2013)

...ever consider donating it?...not that i'm in the market (i already have a similar one,but w/bacon),but it would be a great starter for someone new to the hamburger crowd.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 26, 2013)

Trying to take a bite out of it looks to be a challenge.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 26, 2013)

"I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today." - Wimpy


I don't care for bacon on a cheeseburger, but it's got to have mustard.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2013)

kundalini said:


> ...I don't care for bacon on a cheeseburger...




  HEATHEN!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 26, 2013)

Much like my spirits, I prefer my bacon straight-up. And not to be confused...... I do like my spirits and my bacon!


And that double stack that Mike showed..... not for me.  A single patty thank you very much.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2013)

kundalini said:


> "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today." - Wimpy
> 
> 
> I don't care for bacon on a cheeseburger, but it's got to have mustard.



I love bacon sans Cheese burger! I like Cheeseburger without Bacon! But Cheeseburger AND Bacon... sublime, adored, savory! You are obviously a heathen!  (yes.. Mustard!)


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing like a greasy Bacon cheese burger. Yum Yum


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mayo _*mandatory*_.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mayo _*mandatory*_.



I have often been told lawyers are slimy and greasy... maybe there is a ^ reason????  lol!!!!   <j/k>!


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 26, 2013)

No Bacon?  Ill pass....


----------



## RLong31 (Jul 31, 2013)

Funniest thread ever, lol


----------



## JohnF1956 (Aug 1, 2013)

Will you send this item oveseas? However, no sale unless it arrives hot...


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 2, 2013)

That would feed me & the wife both.  I see a space for fries.


----------

